# PIR W/Relay Trigger



## evil_ol_man (Oct 23, 2012)

Some where on a haunt site I saw a "How to" using a 120 VAC floodlight PIR to trigger Low Voltage D.C. Props with a Relay. (For the life of me I can't remember where I saw it.) Does any one know How to do this? Or where I can find a link that shows how?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Try this.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

C & JD's setup will work very well for a ton of applications, including turning on a 12V wall wart for your 12 volt motors, LED's etc.

However if you just want to close a circuit to activate a Picaboo you might need a 120V relay.

Use C & JD's setup but buy a 120V Relay from Radio Shack. The motion sensor will come on activating the relay which will close a circuit like the "Test Buttons" on all of those boxed props you can buy in stores. I know this description is vague, but it will trigger a picaboo or other digital prop controller using No extra voltage at the connection. I will elaborate in a few days as we are now having Totting 10 days late unless one of the other members beats me to it


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

niblique71 said:


> C & JD's setup will work very well for a ton of applications, including turning on a 12V wall wart for your 12 volt motors, LED's etc.
> 
> However if you just want to close a circuit to activate a Picaboo you might need a 120V relay.
> 
> Use C & JD's setup but buy a 120V Relay from Radio Shack. The motion sensor will come on activating the relay which will close a circuit like the "Test Buttons" on all of those boxed props you can buy in stores. I know this description is vague, but it will trigger a picaboo or other digital prop controller using No extra voltage at the connection. I will elaborate in a few days as we are now having Totting 10 days late unless one of the other members beats me to it


I used a mat switch to trigger a Picaboo. That worked great. Easy and cheap.


----------



## evil_ol_man (Oct 23, 2012)

What I am trying to do is use my El Cheapo Depot Flood light motion sensors to trigger 4.5V DC and 6 V DC Electric Props without having to hack too much. (I can't Solder on to a circuit board due to nerve damage in my hands, I always mess up the board if I try.) I know there are 120V relays avalable...I am just looking for the Radio Shack Part numbers for these relays if anyone has them. (Note: the "Kids" that work at my local R.S. don't have a CLUE what does what. It's Sad...really sad) and Radioshack Website doesn't really say what Both Voltages are. Electronics aren't my thing...But I Do know Pneumatics...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a 110VAC DPDT relay that will likely work for your application:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2049722&clickid=prod_cs

Just wire the coil terminals to your floodlight (use a screw-in plug adapter). Cut off a cheap extension cord and attach the stripped wires to the cold terminals and plug the extension cord into the adapter. When the PIR fires, the relay will energize. Use the Common and Normally Open terminals on the relay to switch power to the props. Since its a DPDT, you can use one side for a 6VDC prop and the other side for a 4.5VDC prop. They'll activate at the same time.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you us one of the screw in plug adaptors on the motion floods? Then just plug in the 6vdc and 4.5vdc wall wart?
http://s1159.beta.photobucket.com/u...pg.html?&_suid=135284511912508376531133170817


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm...good idea! I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't work.


----------

